# Removing Vanes from Carbon Shafts?



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello All.

I was wondering if anyone knows a better way than cutting and scraping with a blade or knife to remove vanes from carbon arrows without damaging the shaft.  I know how to do it with a knife but I'm always afraid of damaging the shaft that way. Is there a chemical or solvent or boiling technique or some other something carbon arrow experts use to remove vanes and dried glue residue to prep for re-fletching? 

Kindly thank you all in advance for your input.


----------



## KillZone (Aug 17, 2012)

Once I peel the fletchings off I use a scotch brite pad to remove the remaining fletch material. It cleans the shaft very well and it only leaves a very thin layer of base glue which hasn't caused any problems. I always dip my arrow in denatured alcohol to rid of any oils.


----------



## mcdonald (Aug 17, 2012)

Norway Industries Has the ZipStrip! And wipe off with acetone.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Aug 17, 2012)

Jar of Acetone goes a long way. Just cut/ scrape fletching down to the shaft with a dull knife/ scraping tool ...then pull nock...soak end of arrow in acetone filled jar. Acetone will eat away the glue and left over fletching. Along with any type of logo so be careful not to soak shafts with camo dip print on them too long.  Let air dry. Scrub with scotch brite pad and some 409 to remove acetone residue. Replace nock. Fletch. Just don't touch back of arrow to make sure oils on your hands get in way of good adhesion of glue.

This is how we fletch an ungodly amount of arrows at the shop each year.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Aug 18, 2012)

You can use arrow wraps. Glue the vane right onto the wraps, and then when you want to take the fletchings off. You just put the arrow in some hot water and the wraps peel right off.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 20, 2012)

I basically did what Scarlet Arrows and 2WheelFoster suggested.  Thanks Guys!  Here is what I did:  

1) Carefully stripped off the vanes and feathers with a dull utility knife. 

2) Filled a jar with acetone to a level just above the fletchings/vanes/feathers. 

3) Stuck the dozen arrows standing up in the jar of acetone and left 'em sit for @ 15 minutes. All the remaining junk began to visibly pull away from the shafts. 

4) Pulled 'em out one by one and wiped 'em down with 0000 steel wool.  Mostly clean but just a little sticky stuff remained so I repeated only this time for 5 minutes. Every single shaft wiped away completely clean.  

FYI, the nocks  started to change color and break down which was no problem since they were old and looked like they needed replacing anyway but I should have taken the nocks out first if I needed to save them. The shafts look brand new and ready to re-fletch. 

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 20, 2012)

This stuff:  Beyond Bond Debonder Gel

I have used acetone to wipe on when I had run out of the Debonder Gel, and would have no worries soaking aluminum shafts in it, but I have some concerns about soaking carbon shafts in acetone.  There are resins & epoxies used in carbon arrow construction that I would think could be broken down by the acetone, potentially weakening the shaft...

You obviously figured out that nocks are made of too soft a plastic to endure acetone.

I am sure you guys have had great success using the soak in acetone method, but acetone is a very strong solvent & should be used carefully and sparingly on anything that is constructed of plastic or resin.  I'd hate for an arrow to blow up on someone because the back end had softened up due to acetone soaking.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 20, 2012)

Well thanks dg.  Never crossed my mind.  You reckon 15 or 20 minutes would boogger them up?


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 20, 2012)

I really don't know.  I'd keep a close eye on them and flex them a lot to make sure they're not more brittle or feeling more flexible in the back.

I was advised against soaking limbs in acetone to remove the labels for this exact reason.


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have left shafts in acetone for hours ( brain dead) with no damage, but 15-20 min is all it takes.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 21, 2012)

I inspected and flexed 'em real good last night. No apparent damage. Sure are clean though. Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------

